# Auratus question; Panamanian "turquoise"?



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey all, 

Any help appreciated on this one...

I have what I now suspect to be two adult female D. auratus "turquoise" from Panama (via Aaron's FF) and am interested in acquiring a male. I've read a few threads on here about the different imports, variability, lines, etc. but its still unclear whether I should attempt to acquire a Panamanian male that is "turq and bronze" from another line (i.e. Shrom), find a male from Aaron's line designated as "turq" or whether your every day G&B/B&B Panamanian auratus would suffice. I've included some pics below of the two gals (though I know that will provide little as far as locale). Any info would be appreciated. 











































Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I would definitely acquire the same morph and local, however as far as lines go, i am one who is more into diversifying your line rather than keeping it pure as many say, nothing good comes from keeping a line pure except just inbreeding.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Ray,

Your frogs look very much like mine, which were from Mike Shrom....for what it's worth.

I would try to keep the line as much as possible, failing that.....try for a similar size / coloured / pattered frog. The best we can do......


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I saw 20 Wild Caught Panamanian "green and black" auratus from one importation and there were quite easily 8-10 different "morphs". If your goal is to create frogs that have a genetic makeup similar to those in the wild, then I think sticking to Aaron's line (if he has the WC parents) is your best bet (keeping in mind that there is a risk that Aaron's two wild caught frogs could have originated from quite different areas).

To my knowledge, there is no site specific (GPS cooridinates) auratus from panama. Our lines are nothing more than best guesses by either the importers or those who got them.

I don't think any of this takes away from thier appeal. I love my turquoise and bronze auratus. I, truthfully, think that with their non-specific past, posting a picture and looking for other auratus that look similar irregardless of what they are called would be fine because we don't even know if their parents were from the same area.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks! Pretty much what I figured. I don't think Aaron has the group anymore but yeah, they look somewhat like my old Shrom line "turq and bronze' but not exact. More of a real seawater blue than anything else. 

Anyone have any available that look similar please PM me.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

From your pictures, I would guess males...

I've had mine for a few years, but haven't gotten anything from them. Let me look tomorrow and see what I got and maybe we can work something out. Here is a picture of one of mine (from Brian Sexton):


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Great, thanks Josh. So males, really? They both have the same size toepads so I was assuming females but I suppose it could be the other way around.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Toepad sexing (IMHO) is mildly successful with Tincs and worthless with most other darts.

I bet if you flooded their tank you would hear calling.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Good to know. I generally wait for calling but haven't heard anything from these guys. I'll give what you suggest a go. Thanks!


----------

